# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الهليل و السلاطين

## الحوشابي

*ياخوانا افيدونا محسن سيد عمل شنو مع الهليل و للا اسمع جعجعةً و لا أرى طحيناً
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*قايتو قبل شويه لقيت انو الهليل متقدم باربعة 






ان شاء الله ما تنفعهم
                        	*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*محسن سيد والنقر وحداثة كلامهم فى مواجهة السيد الاعظم فقط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن جعجاع على الفاضي
قال الهلال فريق كبير طيب نحنا الخبتناك رايح جايي تقول علينا شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

قايتو قبل شويه لقيت انو الهليل متقدم باربعة 






ان شاء الله ما تنفعهم









خذلتنا يا محسن سيد . . . إن شاء الله ناسنا باكر ينستروا و يقفلوا نفس الهليل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فاز الهلال على المريخ الفاشر بخمسة اهداف مقابل  هدف في المباراة التي جمعتهما مساء اليوم بملعب استاد الهلال احرزها  بكري المدينة ومدثر كاريكا هدفين لكل منهما وهدف لنصر الدين الشغيل 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*كل المدربين الذين ينتمون الي الهلام 
لايصرحون الا عندما يواجهون المريخ لان لان المريخ هو السيد ودونه الرعيه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وتعادل الخرطوم الوطني والامل عطبرة بهدف لكل فريقؤ احرزللخرطوم اللاعب معاذ القوز وعادل للامل اللاعب حمدو في نهاية اللقاء
فيما تقدم الاهلي شندي على النسور بثلاثة اهداف نالها  اديس انتينا هدفين وهدف لاسماعيل بابا وفي عطبرة تعادل الاهلي وسيد الاتيام  بهدف لكل  
الغاء مباراة الاهلي شندي والنسور 
انهي الحكم مباراة الاهلي شندي والنسور الخرطوم قبل زمنها الرسمي بعد الهدف  الثالث الذي احتج عليه الجهاز الفني للنسور ورفض مواصلة المباراة .ويجدر  ذكره ان الاهلي شندي كان قد تقدم بثلاثية اديس وبابا  .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي مدني يتعادل مع الاهلي عطبرة

فرّط فريق الأهلي مدني في تقدمه على الأهلي عطبرة, بهدف الغاني باتريك في الدقيقة 64، وخرج متعادلا بهدف لكل وذلك في المباراة التي شهدها مساء اليوم إستاد مدينة عطبرة ضمن مباريات الأسبوع ال14 للدوري الممتاز السوداني.وكان الشوط الأول قد إنتهى بالتعادل السلبي قبل أن يتقدم الأهلي مدني بهدفه، ويعادل الدولي محمد كوكو لعطبرة في الدقيقة 74.بتلك النتيجة ارتفع رصيد أصحاب الأرض إلى 18 نقطة والأهلي مدني إلى 9 نقاط.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احداث عاصفة في شندي..النسور ينسحب ويتهم الحكم بالسكر

شهدت مباراة ملعب شندى إنسحاب فريق النسور من مباراته أمام أهلى شندى فى الدقيقة 13 من الحصة الثانية بسبب تدخل عنيف على لاعب النسور محمد فضل الله إحتج معه إداريو النادى الخرطومى بعنف وغادروا الملعب الشئ الذى أضطر الحكم لإنهاء المباراة وفى تطور لاحق طالبت إدارة النسور بإجراء فحص"السكر" للحكم عماد الدين عبدالله التابع لاتحاد ود الحداد،وكان الاهلي شندي متقدما 3-0 اثنان سجلهما الاثيوبي اديس وهدف سجله باسيرو


*

----------


## محمد النادر

*نسمعُ ضجيجآ ولانرأ طحينآ
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

